# Winstrol



## steroid (Nov 30, 2003)

Winstrol tabs 5mg

British Dragon


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 1, 2003)

Those Yellow Stanabol look good do they taste like banannas?


----------



## steroid (Dec 1, 2003)

<!--QuoteBegin-Anasci.org+Nov 30 2003, 07:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Anasci.org @ Nov 30 2003, 07:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> Those Yellow Stanabol look good do they taste like banannas?     [/b][/quote]
 They taste like candy  

Steroid


----------



## jack hust (Dec 23, 2003)

i love candy


----------



## jsjs24 (Dec 23, 2003)

I'd like to have some of them!


----------



## steroid (Dec 23, 2003)

B)


----------



## shamrock10 (Sep 9, 2004)

hey wheres the pic at? steroid can you post it again?


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's one of Steroid's pics....


----------

